

Chris Martenson presents The Crash Course [video] - shiranaihito
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=7E8A774DA8435EEB

======
systemtrigger
The first two clips are a prolonged throat-clearing from a guy who makes no
effort to disguise that he is reading. Maybe eventually he recites an argument
for us, meanwhile the visuals are a yawner.

------
shiranaihito
What do you think, is this guy mostly just selling fear, or should we be
_very_ worried?

~~~
david927
Anyone (and there are many) who says that we're definitely screwed shouldn't
be listened to, and those who say we'll definitely be fine are the same. No
one knows. One thing he hasn't factored in is that technology is on that same
sort of curve and is working in our favor.

Buckminster Fuller: "We are blessed with technology that would be
indescribable to our forefathers. We have the wherewithal, the know-it-all, to
feed everybody, clothe everybody, and give every human on Earth a chance. We
know now what we could never have known before-that we now have the option for
all humanity to make it successfully on this planet in this lifetime. Whether
it is to be Utopia or Oblivion will be a touch-and-go relay race right up to
the final moment."

~~~
shiranaihito
Isn't the "in between" -choice just as likely as the other two? Since no one
knows, I can't see why we shouldn't listen to all opinions.

Unfortunately technology can't save us from our whole economy collapsing, were
that to happen.

